# shivering rat?



## VayeraGirl93

i just got a male rat about 2 weeks ago and he seems fairly healthy, but being my first rat--i really wouldn't know. anyway, sometimes when i pet him, he seems to kind of shiver. he also doesnt come right up to my hand so that might be part of it. so whats that shivering about?


----------



## Nazarath

It could be he scared or nervous because he's still getting to know you. New rats sometimes shiver and shake because they get scared. i would say he could be cold but if you've only noticed it when you go to pick him up i bet he's just a bit scared.


----------



## lilspaz68

Its normal for new rats (especially babies) to shiver when you have them out on you. They are nervous, and time, patience and love will all take care of that. Just be slow gentle and deliberate in your movements, soft voice and your shivering little baby should stop soon.

Did you mention only one boy? Rats are very social creatures and you really need to get another baby boy as a companion to him. They also are much happier, and relaxed when they have a friend. The shivering could quickly change to playing and popcorning instead. 

Is your cage big enough for two adult rats?
Put in your dimensions in here to find out.
http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/habitat/cagecalculator/


----------



## VayeraGirl93

Ok, that's alot of help! thanks


----------

